# Does Flex impact Ollies, Nollies



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

I can definitely say that the flex of the board does have an impact or effect on how well you can ollie/nollie. 

With softer boards...I can ollie and nollie pretty well. With stiffer boards, it seems to hinder my ability to ollie and nollie and I can't seem to do them as easy or as high. 

I definitely like softer boards for all around resort riding. I like my flex to be med-soft to just about a notch/hair under medium/middle of the road flex. Anything stiffer than this and I feel like I am fighting the board all the time, rather me having the ability to manipulate it to do whatever I want. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A stiffer board will definitely make it tougher for you. On the other hand, more advanced riders can generally generate more pop out of a stiffer board all else being equal.

My ollie isn't all that strong. I tend to pop off of both feet more often than I actually ollie. It's something that I want to actively work on this coming season.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

The All Mountain Freestyle (AMF) is a _really_ sweet board, and you'll have no problem getting pop out of it. Buy it and have fun.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

The AMF is the best board I've ever ridden -- got it pressed traditional camber. Yes, it's stiff, and it holds a beautiful edge. You'll figure out how to ollie it.


----------



## Kanei (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys for all the information and feedback about the board.


----------

